
This college professor gives her students extra credit for going on dates - jeffreyrogers
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/soloish/wp/2018/04/16/this-college-professor-gives-her-students-extra-credit-for-going-on-dates/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.e5a6fef11919
======
shams93
I would have got no extra credit in the college I went to you only got dates
if you cane from money those of us from the working class couldn't get a date
to save our life.

